# rena xp3



## dodgeboy

hi i recieved my rena xp3 yesterday and have to say thanks to the people on this forum who sent me in the right direction for online purchases. at first it was noisy , but once i got the air removed barely hear it running . iam very happy so far and it does a way better job than my old fluval 4plus in tank filter that came with the tank.i would recommend it for the price.even with shipping and duty (canadian came through customs) it still was half the price locally. thanks


----------

